# Soledad Medina cumple 18 !!!!



## Sparrow22

*Sole !!!! queridisima amiga !!!! Queria ser la primera en felicitarte y saludarte por tu cumple !!! Que Dios te bendiga y que apagues las 18 velitas con mucha felicidad !!!*

*Eres una amiga unica, muy especial para mi, ya lo sabes*.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEET SOLEDAD !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## danielfranco

Dieciocho.
Hmm... [vexed]
Y yo diciéndole de barbaridades por PM's...
Bueh... A ver si no me arrestan por acosar a menores.
Híjole, apenas si puedes votar. 
Y no puedes beber (legalmente), así que los brindis tendrán que ser con agua de jamaica y de horchata. Ni modo.
¡Felicidades!

Danforth François IV


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Sole. Como la broma de lo de votar me la ha quitado Dani, me quedo en un simple Felicidades.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## heidita

18???????????????????????? Y con hija????????????????????

¡¡¡Vaya disparate, Soledad!!

Esa Sparrow nos ha gastado una broma. Sé de buena fuente que Soledad tiene 25 años. Sparrow, quitarle años está bien, pero vamos, ¿¡tantos??

Para una amiga muy querida y con una gran alegría por haberte reencontrado, querida, te mando este gran beso animal. 

Espero que celebres con la familia una gran fiesta y¡¡¡no comas mucha tarta!!
Bueno, no importa, a tu edad aún no se engorda...

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Adri:  Gracias de todo corazón por esta felicitación tan linda.  Me ha conmovido mucho.  Era lo menos que me esperaba.  ¡Muy simpática la broma de los 18 años!!!  Recibe un abrazo muy grande con todo mi cariño.  Tu amistad es un regalo de infinito valor para mí._
 
_Danielito:  Gracias por felicitarme con tu simpatía de siempre.  Sabes que eres uno de mis foreros preferidos y me encanta tu sentido del humor.  Un abrazo, mi maravilloso amigo mexicano._

_Ant:  Gracias por desearme felicidades.  Es maravilloso conocer a tanta gente linda como tú en el foro de WordReference.  Un abrazo con mi cariño._

_Heidita:  Gracias por tu felicitación.  Me ha dado mucha alegría.  ¡Ya que no puedo cumplir 18 años ... me conformaría con 25!  Pero bueno, ustedes mis queridos amigos me hacen sentir muy joven con el cariño y amistad que me brindan.  Un abrazo desde Miami._

_Que Dios los bendiga a todos.  ¡Mil gracias!!!!_


----------



## krolaina

Yo pensé que eran 21... (para que puedas brindar con nosotros...mantendremos el secreto!).

Que cumplas muchísimos más llena de salud y bondad...¡tan necesaria en estos días!.

Muchísimos besos, Sarita.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muchas felicidades Sole!!...Lo tenías bien guardadito .¡Que se repitan, y se repitan, y se repitan, y mantengas tu espíritu afectuoso y participativo!


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Preciosa Carol:  Muchas gracias por tu cariñosa felicitación.  Me ha dado mucha alegría.  Es increíble como a pesar de la distancia y de no conocernos personalmente podría jurar que te conozco desde hace mucho tiempo.  Un abrazo con todo mi cariño._
 
_Inesita querida:  Gracias de todo corazón por esas palabras tan lindas.  Personas como tú, llenas de afecto y cortesía, me sirven de inspiración.  Un abrazo desde Miami a Buenos Aires por vía supersónica._

_Caramba ... me estoy emocionando mucho.  El mejor regalo de cumpleaños es haber recibido estos hermosos mensajes de ustedes.
Los quiero mucho a todos._
_Soledad_


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Soledad.

No les hagas caso a estos impresentables. Sparrow 22 tiene razón. Cumplir años después de los 18 es una ordinariez.

Saludos de tu coetáneo.


----------



## Sparrow22

Fernando said:


> Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Soledad.
> 
> No les hagas caso a estos impresentables. Sparrow 22 tiene razón. Cumplir años después de los 18 es una ordinariez.
> 
> Saludos de tu coetáneo.



Bravo Fernando !!!! siempre un caballero, tù sì que haz sabido captar lo que quise decir  !!!! Ademàs no importa la edad, sino el espìritu !!!!

*Otra vez: FELIZ CUMPLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Oye Sole. A mi me habías dicho que tenías 15!.
qué pena tengo contigo tanto que he conversado a través de los PM y nunca te había preguntado lo de tu cumpleaños. bueno te deseo muchas felicidades y mucho años más y que la pases muy bien con tu hija y los tuyos. Me guarda un pedazo de cake porque me encanta.
Un buen fin de semana para ti y para el resto de los foreros. Nos vemos.
Un beso, flores y buena suerte, amiga querida.
Boy.


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Muchas felicidaes Soledad. A pesar de lo que digan, es un día importante a celebrar por todo lo alto que puedas. Sigue adelante hasta los 300 por lo menos.

Lo único malo que pueden tener, si es que tienen algo de malo los cumpleaños, es cuando dejas de cumplirlos, mientras tanto, una bendición.

Recuerdos.

RIU


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Muchas gracias, querido Fernando, por tu afectuoso y simpático mensaje.  Me ha dado mucha alegría tu felicitación.  Recibe un abrazo._
 
_Cubanboy, llegas a tiempo, mi hermano.  Me alegra muchísimo que hayas entrado a felicitarme.  Te prometo que esta noche me comeré doble porción de cake, una por ti y otra por mí.  Además, brindaré por todos mis buenos amigos como tú y el resto de los lindos foreros que me han felicitado.  Un abrazo._

_Soledad_


----------



## aceituna

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*​
Disfruta de tu día en compañía de lo tuyos.​ 
Un fuerte abrazo desde Madrid 

Inés


----------



## Soledad Medina

_¡Muchísimas gracias, Inesita!   Has sido muy gentil al felicitarme y me has dado mucha alegría.  Aunque no coincidimos mucho, a través de Heidita te he tomado mucho afecto.  Un abrazo desde Miami._

_Soledad_


----------



## Bilma

Happy Birthday


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Muchas gracias, Bilma.   No olvido que eres una forera muy inteligente y atenta, y todas las veces que me has ayudado.  Es un honor recibir tu felicitación.  Muchos cariños desde Miami._


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES!!!​Querida soledad, que veinte años son nada.....
Te envio muchos buenos deseos para tus proximos años, y que sigas siempre tan amable y colaboradora....Un abrazo grande!! 


Saludos
Rosangelus ​


----------



## Fernita

*Queridísima Sole:*

* ¡¡¡¡¡Te deseo de todo corazón que tengas un *

*cumpleaños muy feliz!!!!!!!!*

*¡¿Pero cómo es esto de que cumples 18?!*

*Sé muy bien que son 21, siempre tan coqueta quitándote *

*añitos. *

*¡NO TE HACE FALTA HACERLO TODAVÍA, SOS UNA DIVINA TOTAL!*

*¡¡¡TE MANDO UN ABRAZO ENORME Y UN BESO *

*GIGANTE!!!*

*WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL,*

*Fernita*​


----------



## frida-nc

¡Feliz Cumpleaños, amiga mía!

Para tí: ramito de flamboyán (poinciana).

Un beso.


----------



## Soledad Medina

_RIU:  Es para mi un honor haber recibido tu felicitación.  Te agradezco mucho esas palabras tan lindas.  Aunque no coincidimos con frecuencia, siempre leo con interés tus aportes y aprendo mucho de ti.  Un abrazo con mi cariño._
 
_Rosangelus ... flor especial del foro:  Me he puesto muy contenta con tu felicitación.  Por tu inteligencia y tu simpatía te ganas el corazón de todos.  Mil gracias.  Un abrazo desde Miami._

_Fernita preciosa:  Muchas gracias por esa felicitación tan sensacional.  Me ha dado mucha alegría.  No me imagino el foro sin tu chispa y buen humor.  Siempre iluminas el foro con tu presencia. Un abrazo con mi cariño._

_Mi querida Frida:  Muchísimas gracias por el ramito de flamboyán tan hermoso.  Desde mis comienzos en el foro me has brindado tu ayuda y te admiro mucho no sólo por ser tan inteligente, sino por tu generosidad y comprensión.  Siempre me asombra tu español impecable y tu amor por la música cubana.  Muchas gracias por ser tan buena amiga.  Un abrazo con mi cariño._


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchísimas felicidades por haber cumplido 18 de nuevo!​ 
Yo también he cumplido 18 en varias ocasiones ya (apróximadamente 18 veces) pero no hay fijón, verdad. Qué bueno que se aclaró el asunto. Cuando vi que cumplías 18 me preguntaba que ¿18 qué? ¿18 mil _posts_?

Total (= más de 18), muchas felicidades de nuevo a mi amiga y co-chica canceriana. ¡Saludos y abrazos!

Lola


----------



## Soledad Medina

_¡Ay Lolita, como me ha gustado eso de cumplir 18 varias veces!  Muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación tan linda y original.  Me has puesto muy contenta.  Eres una forera que irradia alegría y eso es un regalo de Dios.  Un abrazo con mi cariño._


----------



## ILT

Uy, tarde de nuevo  Eso de trabajar no le deja a uno tiempo para pasear por todas las fiestas de este sub-foro, pero aunque sea de carrerita quiero decirte que espero que hayas pasado un día muy especial, y que todos los días del año recibas muchas muestras de cariño, que tu carácter tan amable y jovial las atrae como imán 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Soledad Medina

_¡Que alegría recibir tu felicitación, ILT!  Te admiro mucho por ser una forera y moderadora fuera de serie.  Te agradezco tu ayuda en mis despistes y, sobre todo, tus orientaciones llenas de cortesía.  Muchas gracias por tu lindo mensaje.  Un abrazo con mi cariño. 
Soledad_


----------



## Eugin

¡Solecita!!! !Mil perdones por este atraso involuntario!!  Es que en los últimos días he andado poco y nada por estos foros ya que me tienen loca en el trabajo, ¡y mira de lo que me he perdido!!!! Ni más ni menos que del cumpleaños de una de las foreras más famosas de WR!!!! 
En fin, no importa que sean 18, 19, 21, 29; lo que importa es que ya sos mayorcita de edad y te puedes tomar todas las cosas que te queramos obsequiar: cañas, tequilas, caipirinhas, vinos, tragos largos, etc.... Aquí va mi contribución... 

Un abrazo enorme para ti y mis deseos de que tengas todo un año lleno de bendiciones y alegrías!!!  Y espero que me perdones por mi retraso... ¿lo puedo compensar con este otro obsequio?


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Muchas gracias, mi querida Eugin, por desearme un año lleno de bendiciones y alegría,  En cuanto a decirme que soy una de las foreras más famosas eso sí que me ha dado mucha risa ... ¡soy una de las foreras más despistadas y preguntonas de todo WordReference!_
 
_Recuerda que quiero ver fotos de tus vacaciones.  Me parece muy emocionante eso de irte a la Patagonia argentina.  Muchas gracias por ser tan buena amiga. Un abrazo con mi cariño._
_Soledad_


----------



## Eva Maria

Cariñosísima Soledad,

Ya ves que aunque tu nombre lo pretenda, tú no estás sola porque tienes montones de amigos/as que te quieren!

Ahora que lo de los 18 añitos no sé yo.... (Cuando lo leí pensé en lo que solemos decir en estos casos en España cuando alguien se quita años: "Y los que mamó!!!!", jajajajaja)

Pero tú sí tienes 18 años en tu espíritu joven y en tu corazón rebosante de cariño! Sigue así!

Besos y abrazos,

Eva Maria


----------



## Soledad Medina

_Muchas gracias, Eva María, por tu cariñoso y simpático mensaje de felicitación.  Ha sido un hermoso regalo de cumpleaños._
 
_No te imaginas mi sorpresa cuando vi que Adri (Sparrow22) había abierto un hilo felicitándome por mis 18 años.  Me pareció lo más gracioso del mundo.  Así que ahora me he propuesto conservarme joven de espíritu para no defraudar a mis lindos amigos del foro._

_Besos y abrazos también para ti.
Soledad_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Aunque no te conozco, me parece que eres una persona muy amable y muy simpatica, y quiero desearte un feliz cumpleanos y una vida llena de felicidad y de éxito.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 
Cristina.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Cristina, para mí es un honor conocer a una forera tan amable como tú.  Me ha hecho muy feliz tu felicitación.  Aquí en Miami tienes una amiga.
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## María Madrid

Querida Soledad, con todo el jaleo que he tenido recientemente me he perdido también tu cumple... 

Un abrazo desde el otro lado del charco con mis mejores deseos de felicidad. Te mereces todo lo bueno y más! A por ello, que tengas un año ESPECTACULAR! Un abrazo,


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias, mi querida y admirada María, por tu cariño y buenos deseos.  
Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------

